# Mini poodles in WI?



## Maggies mama (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been looking for a mini poodle in WI and havent had much luck..Any suggestions?
Thank you!:help:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Would you consider including MN too? There are quite a number of wonderful mini breeders in MN that I would recommend.


----------



## Maggies mama (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, I would! Thank you


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I just looked it up and there is actually a mini poodle breeder in WI that I would personally go to. He's so close to MN that I've always thought he's in MN.

Red Star Kennel - relatively new poodle breeder BUT very experienced trainer and you really need to see what he does with his puppies on his YouTube Channel.
Red Star Kennel - The Miniature Poodle
This is the dam of the litter currently on the ground. 




These are the puppies 



You can see his puppies video is not just about some cute fur balls 

Another one that I would go to in your area is Safranne Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
Puppies training & socialization 








I don't know them personally. I have Estelle (Safranne) on my Facebook because I want to see puppy updates and I want her to know more about how I raise my mini and hopefully she would consider me good enough for one of her puppies when the time is right. 
Both health test their breeding dogs and have a spay/neuter contract. You should find out more about them yourself though.

Good luck!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I just looked it up and there is actually a mini poodle breeder in WI that I would personally go to. He's so close to MN that I've always thought he's in MN.

Red Star Kennel - relatively new poodle breeder BUT very experienced trainer and you really need to see what he does with his puppies on his YouTube Channel.
Red Star Kennel - The Miniature Poodle
This is the dam of the litter currently on the ground. 




These are the puppies 



You can see his puppies video is not just about some cute fur balls 

Another one that I would go to in your area is Safranne Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN
Puppies training & socialization 








I don't know them personally. I have Estelle (Safranne) on my Facebook because I want to see puppy updates and I want her to know more about how I raise my mini and hopefully she would consider me good enough for one of her puppies when the time is right. 
Both health test their breeding dogs and have a spay/neuter contract. You should find out more about them yourself though.

Good luck!


----------

